# Kandahar Air Field: how to civilian contractors fit in?



## mycrofft (Jan 30, 2012)

Do they have access to active duty facilities? Are active-duty folks generally tolerant or not? How best can they fit in?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 31, 2012)

..other than volunteering to lie on top of active duty during rocket attacks?
(Language alert)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5yJsvja6OY


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes.

Yes.

Be yourself, be respectful.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 31, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Be yourself, be respectful.



"tolerant" is a good way to say it.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 31, 2012)

Uh, "myself" versus "respectful"...I can see that....yeah!... that's the ticket!







I asked a friend's daughter who did a rotation there, she said swaggering was reserved for active duty. (And for people much younger than I).


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 1, 2012)

As long as y'all don't go doing unthoughtful things like taking the last Coke at the DFAC or not throwing your trash away, we're glad to have you.

KBR's civilian electrician was JSS McHenry's hero. That man was _always_ working.


----------



## DPM (Feb 1, 2012)

As long as you don't strut around acting like Billy Big-shot you shouldn't have a problem. In my experience there was more animosity towards the rear echelon military types than towards the civilians working at the green been café. Most people will realize you're there to do a job and shouldn't give you any dramas.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 1, 2012)

I noticed that the enlisted were always polite, but would not engage in conversation or interaction. 

Sort of like a roomate you are indifferent to.

My interactions with officers, while limited to a few select ones, were an embarassment to everything they represent.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 1, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback from everyone! Keep it coming.

I'll take the upside down K-Bar sheath off my ALICE knapsack strap and won't pack my camo face paint stick.


Anyone with 129th ERS? My old unit, cavalry days....


----------

